# Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant



## Cormoraner (6. Oktober 2015)

Hey Ihr Karpfenspezies!


Fahre nächstes We an einen See in Brb zum Karpfen angeln über 4 Nächste. Sehr guter Bestand.


 Wir sind keine Profis und recht unerfahren im Karpfen Bereich. 


  Welche Strategie sollten wir zu dieser Jahreszeit beachten? Ufernah?  Eher tiefere Kanten suchen (Auslege Boot und Echo vorhanden?) oder doch in die flachen Bereiche zurückziehen? Viel Anfüttern oder doch lieber weniger da sie jetzt träger werden? Wie oft nachfüttern um die Fische nicht zu übersättigen?

Kenne das Gewässer leider nicht also gibt es hier wenig Infos. Ich weiss das es relativ flach sein soll (2-3m max), leicht verschlammt, viele Schilfgürtel und mittig eine "Insel"  bestehend aus paar herausragenden Ästen und Schilfholmen.

Insofern frage ich nun lieber allgemein als gewässerspezifisch.

Geplant ist das Angeln mit Schneemann System. Oben nen Fluo Pop Up sollte es werden. Ob süß, derb oder fischig weiss ich noch nicht.


Anfüttern wollte mit Partikel vom Futterhaus. Hartmais, Weizen, Hanf, Sämerein etc. Natürlich zuvor abgekocht, etwas versalzen und mit Flavour schmücken. Das Ganze soll mit normalem Grundfutter vermengt werden, eventuell lockt die enstehende Wolke beim Einbringen Kleinzeug (Futterpyramide).




Eine Frage zum Vorfach. Ich habe kein Leadcore, weder hab ich Lust mir dieses zu kaufen und zu spleissen. Kann man eig. normales Geflecht nehmen und dieses zum Absinken mit ein paar kleinen Schrotbleien beschweren?




 Danke euch


----------



## KoaxKalli (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Hi,
Vielleicht kannst du noch was zur Gewässergröße sagen. Das ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig ob 2ha oder 2000ha.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## hecht99 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Strategie:
 Verteilt eure Ruten auf unterschiedliche Wassertiefen und Entfernungen zum Ufer! Im Moment ist es noch nicht so kalt, dass sich die Fische im Tiefen sammeln. Fischt an dem dem Wind zugewandten Ufer, dort wird Nahrung aufgewirbelt und ist Sauerstoff im Wasser. Grundsätzlich mit wenig beginnen und wenn die Fische beißen und am Platz sind vertragen die im Herbst schon eine Portion. Ich würde aber trotzdem ein paar Boilies zufüttern. Außerdem würde ich nicht auf allen Plätzen mit Grundfutter anfüttern, falls es etwa Unmengen an Brassen geben würde!!!

 Wenn du die Fische in einer Tiefe gefunden hast, kann es sich lohnen, einen recht großflächigen Futterplatz anzulegen (Tennisplatz), auf dem du deine Ruten verteilst!

 Bitte kein Geflecht anstelle des Leadcore nehmen. Entweder Tube oder Leadcore oder einen dicken Mono-Leader!!! Denn mit dünnen Geflecht besteht die Gefahr, dass du die Karpfen beim Drillen schuppst!!!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Vorfach. Ich habe kein Leadcore, weder hab ich Lust mir dieses zu kaufen und zu spleissen. Kann man eig. normales Geflecht nehmen und dieses zum Absinken mit ein paar kleinen Schrotbleien beschweren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, Leadcore ist absolut nicht notwendig.
Du kannst dir die frage selbst beantworten in dem du es einfach in der Badwanne oder am Wasser ausprobierst. Ich würde aber die Schrotbleoe nocht zu fest zusammen drücken, das könnte die geflochtene beschädigen. Warum nimmst du nicht einfach Antitangle Tube ?
Falls das normale Tube zu sehr auftreibt mit deiner geflochtenen kannst du dir auch Tube mit Tungsteen einlage besorgen.

Ich würde erstmal testen ob deine geflochtene nicht schon von natur aus sinkt. Es gibt da schon unterschiede. 

Am einfachsten und so fische ich das ganze Jahr über, du schaltest ein paar Meter monofile/fluocarbon (0,50) Schlagschnur vor, in der Regel ist die sinkend und dann dürften diese Probleme vom Tisch sein.


----------



## Cormoraner (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Habe mein Geflecht ausprobiert und es sinkt sobald es durchgenässt ist. Habe jetzt zum Testen meine ausgemusterte Wallerschnur genommen (50er grünes Geflecht von Climax) die nur sehr wenig dicker ist als das "Karpfengeflecht" von Anaconda - die Farbe gefällt mir aber besser.

Tube kann ich rüber ziehen, habe ich noch ausreichend da.

Als Hauptschnur habe ich eine 0.35er Mono von Sufix (Tritanium).

Werde das Grundfutter weglassen. Es sollen wohl immer wieder große Brassen auf Boilies gefangen werden - da möchte ich das lieber nicht provozieren.

Zur Gewässergröße kann ich leider überhaupt nichts sagen - ich war noch nie da, weder finde ich Infos über Google - es ist ein privater Fischer vor Ort der 2 Stauseen, mehrere Zuchtteiche sowie einen großen Natursee bewirtschaftet. Sehr naturbelassen und verwachsen - wir werden an einem der beiden Stauseen fischen.

Um euch in etwa ein Bild zu machen. Der See ist ca 1000m lang und 200m breit. Am unteren Ende macht er eine kleine Kurve und erweitert sich auf den letzten 200m Länge auf 400m Breite. Mehr weiss ich wirklich nicht da ich noch nie vor Ort war.

Habe mir heute einige 20er Kugeln besorgt von Nash (Erdbeer in weiss) sowie von Radical (Monstercrab Rubby Dubby in orange). Dazu noch nen Dösschen Fluo grüner Pop Ups + Krill Dip + ultragrünem Powder in Knobluach Chilli Fisch. 

Testgebunden sieht es sehr lecker aus und dieser Dip mit der Puderkruste (das Zeug gibts ewig Wolkchen und lässt sich nichtmal mehr mit den Fingern vom Boilie entfernen) macht einen super geilen Eindruck.

Vielleicht war ich bislang so erfolglos beim Karpfenangeln da ich immer sehr günstige Hakenköder genutzt habe. Umso mehr ich mit guten Karpfenanglern spreche, umso mehr wird mir zu hochwertigeren Boilies geraten. 

Ich werde den Hakenköder (Schneeman mit dem besagten Pop Up) ablegen und anfangs 1-2 Hände Partikel pro Spot auswerfen. Als "Leckerlie" dachte ich, werfe ich noch ein paar meiner restlichen "Günstigen" Boilies hinzu. Absoluter Schmankerl wäre der Hakenköder.

Sollte es beissen und wirklich funktionieren schmeisse ich nach und nach mal etwas rein.


Was ist eig, davon zu  halten die Boilies beispielsweise zum nem Würfel zurecht zu schnitzen ... wieso wird das immer populärer?


----------



## Revilo62 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

So ist es, wenn die Nacht zum Tage wird, dann beschäftigt man sich mit dem Karpfenangeln der Kollegen #h
Du hast eine 35er Hauptschnur auf der Rolle, wozu brauchst Du dann noch Leadcore, brauchst Du nicht. Direkt durchs Blei oder 
den Safety-Clip an den Wirbel gebunden und fertig. Wenn Du werfen willst, dann natürlich ein Tube davor. 
Leadcore ist übrigens kein Vorfachmaterial, es wird in der Regel als schweres Anti-Tangle eingesetzt, um zu verhindern, dass die Hauptschnur auftreibt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Was Du allerdings mit ner 50er Wallerschnur als Karpfenvorfach anstellen willst, ist mir schleierhaft und sicher nicht erforderlich.
Erstens lässt es sich schwer binden ( Hakenöhr zu klein) und wenn Du noch das Haar daraus machen willst .... ich sag nix
Wie die Kollegen schon schrieben, Nase in den Wind, ist zwar nicht angenehm, aber deutlich vielversprechender.
Lass Dir Zeit bei der Suche der Spots, Krautfelder und Schilfkanten sind immer gut, vielleicht findest Du auch einen 
Barschberg oder ein kleines Plateau.
Auf Grundfutter würde ich verzichten, der besagten Brassen wegen, die Partikel kannst Du gekocht oder gequollen so einbringen, auf die Billigboilies würde ich verzichten, wenn Deine Erfolge damit nicht gut waren, warum sollen die dann als Futter funktionieren? Auf das Flavourn würde ich verzichten, ggf. ein wenig gutes Fischöl und gut ist.Ggf. ein paar kleingeschnittene Hakenboilies mit reinmachen. Die Hartmaiskette wird nach wie vor gern genommen.

Nicht alles, was des Anglers Nase betört mögen auch die Fische, keep simple.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## hecht99 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Hallo Leute,

 nehmt zum Anfüttern auch nur beste Qualität! Lieber weniger füttern als mit alten bzw. billigen Boilies sich die Session zu versauen! Was soll einen Karpfen dazu bewegen, weitere Murmeln zu fressen, wenn er schon auf die Billigdinger Blähungen bekommt:m


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Hey,
@ Revilo, danke für deine aufschlussreiche Antwort.

In Ordnung. Habe mir sowieso Safety Clips geholt von Stonfo sowie Bleie von 50-90g von Fox, dazu noch Backleads von 20-30g um die Schnur etwas ab zu senken.

Werde dann nur hochwertiges Futter anbieten. Nicht das ich mir das deswegen noch vermassel.

Die Wallerschnur lies sich super einfach mit den Fox Haken binden und setzt wirklich nicht so dick auf wie du vll grad denkst. Die Schlaufe fürs Haar ist klein und steht gut. Ich weiss nicht wieso, mir gefällt das Vorfach aber irgendwie besser als das Anaconda Geflecht .

Im Prinzip spricht da ja nichts gegen, oder? 

Ich hoffe A) wird noch ausreichend Platz für uns am See sein und B) das wird rechtzeitig kommen um noch Plätze zu finden (ausloten). Berichte gerne wie es läuft.


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

So, war nun im Tierhandel und habe mir folgendes besorgt:

2Kg Hartmais
1 Kg Weizen
1 Kg Hanf
1 Kg Frolic

Dazu kommen noch ein paar hochwertige halbe und gecrushte Boilies.

Aufkochen werde ich das Ganze ( ohne die Frolic, die fütter ich einzeln nach ) mit nem Haufen Salz, etwas Zucker und ich versuche das Ganze etwas mit Paprika, Safran und Curry (was ich so daliegen habe) farblich etwas gedeckter hin zu bekommen. Lebensmittelfarbe kaufen habe ich leider keine Zeit.

Möchte das die hellen bzw Fluo Hakenköder ganz besonders rausstechen.

Kann ich bedenkenlos 2x20mm Kugeln anbieten am Haar oder sollte ich lieber jeweils eine Hälfte auffädeln?


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Ich würde jetzt immer zwei 20er auf einmal anbieten. Für einen Karpfen kein Problem, zumal sie jetzt gut fressen, der Winter naht ja. Und Brassen tun sich dann schon etwas schwer, wenigsten ein bisschen schwerer, denn ein richtiger Klodeckel saugt so einen Schneemann auch locker weg.


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Habe bislang immer nur mit einem Boilie gefangen, noch nie mit 2. Viel draussen war ich jedoch nicht also großartig vergleichen kann ich nicht. Danke für die Info Andal. Dann soll es so sein !


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Wir haben in unserem Vereinssee auch reichlich große Brassen drin. Darum fische ich mittlerweile schon keine 20er Murmeln mehr, sondern 28er, oder 30er (Herstellerabhängig). Die Karpfen stört es nicht und wenn ein Brassen hängenbleibt, dann hat der auch durchaus Maße fürs Fotoalbum. Unsere Welse gewöhnen sich auch langsam an diese Form der Ernährung. Also muss man da mit den Ködergrößen wirklich nicht sparsam sein.

Einzige Ausnahme ist der Saisonbeginn. Da gehe ich mit den Ködergrößen, dann Pellets, auf bis zu 14 mm herunter, denn wir haben auch sehr schöne und richtig dicke Schleien im See.


----------



## NedRise (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Hey Cormoraner,

 ich habe in MeckPomm die Erfahrung gemacht das Krebse und kleine Weißfische, aber in erster Linie Krebse, einem ein Vorfach aus Geflecht gerne vertüddeln während sie sich am Boilie zu schaffen machen. Deshalb pack dir auch FC oder dickeres Mono für Stiffrigs ein.

 Viel Erfolg.

 Gruß.

 Mi.


----------



## rainerle (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Mit der Futtermenge kommst Du in dieser Jahreszeit, soweit das Gewässer auch nur annähernd einen vernünftigen Bestand an Fischen aller Art aufweist, nicht weit (ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du vielleicht 2-3kg Bollern vom jeweiligen Hersteller hast?!). Deine Futtermenge ist im besten Fall an einem Tag weg wahrscheinlich aber bereits in 12 Stunden oder weniger (wenn auf 2 Ruten verteilt).


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Ernsthaft? Mir wurde gesagt ich solle nicht so viel füttern wegen der Jahreszeit und weil die Angler ständig Massenhaft einbringen. Dachte 1-2 Hände voll alle paar Stunden reicht und paar Murmeln.

Hab etwa 2.5 kg Boilies, sind ja hauptsächlich für den Haken. #c


----------



## Carper95 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

also gerade im spätherbst kannst du ruhig ordentlich füttern die fische geben jetzt meistens nochmal gas da das natürliche nahrungsangebot abnimmt 
Habe an meinem Vereinssee stellen da kann man ohne weiteres 1 10l eimer gequollenen hartmais abkippen und das ist nach 1-2h komplett weg...
Allerdings gilt natürlich immer, dass erst das verklappen beginnt sobald die fische auch gefunden sind 
Viel futter an der falschen Stelle bringt auch nichts 
An deiner Stelle würde ich dem Mais gar nicht soo viel zugeben beim kochen sondern nur Zucker oder Salz und fertig- je mehr aromen du reinbringst desto höher die wahrscheinlichkeit du erwischt einen geschmack den die Karpfen am gewässer nicht leiden können
Meine 2 Favoriten für Mais sehen so aus:
1. Du lässt den Mais 24h quellen, danach mit zucker oder vanillezucker aufkochen bis die ersten körner platzen und dann 3 tage stehen lassen und angeln
2. Du schmeisst den Mais jetzt ins wasser und angelst in 10 tagen wenn du am See bist damit. Habe das dieses Jahr mal ausprobiert, da ich hohen Verbrauch habe und keine Lust auf Stundenlanges kochen von Mais. Habe irre gut gefangen bis 38 pfund#6 Stinkt allerdings ziemlich übel 
Ich würde dir solang das Wasser noch recht Warm ist Heilbuttpellets zum fütterm ans herz legen.
Kosten nicht viel und haben eine enorme Lockwirkung allerdings auch auf Brassen an manchen Gewässern also würde ich testweise nur eine Stelle mit Pellets befüttern da so nur eine Rute im Zweifel Brassenalarm liefert 
Beim füttern ist es schon in Ordnung wenig Boilies zu füttern schmeiss die einfach verteilt über den Futterplatz als Leckerlis damit die Karpfen anfangen sie zu suchen


P.S.: Egal wie du es machst ich würde den Mais einzeln vorbereiten und Hanf und weizen zusammen zubereiten. Dazu einfach Hanf mit reichlich Wasser kochen und wenn er fertig ist die platte ausmachen, Weizen rein und deckel drauf. So saugt der Weizen schön das ölige wasser Vom Hanf auf das gibt nochmal Bonuspunkte in der B Note 
Richtig Kochen würde ich den weizen nicht da er sonst für meinen geschmack zu weich wird

P.P.S.: Wie viele Leute und Ruten seid ihr denn zusammen? Und ist das von dir aufgezählte Futter (incl Boilies) nur für dich oder für alle? 
Mit der Info könnten wir dir dann bessere Empfehlungen zur Futtermenge geben


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Danke für deine Info. Wir beginne schon Fr also viel Zeit habe ich nicht mehr. Wollte heute beginnen mit Kochen. Die Zutaten sind für mich alleine. Ich würde morgen früh noch Mais und Weizen  besorgen können,für weiteres reicht die Zeit nimmer.

Ne Empfehlung wäre top!


----------



## Carper95 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Mit wie vielen Ruten darfst du denn fischen?


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Ich werde mit Zwe Ruten fischen.


----------



## Revilo62 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Das Kochen kannst Du Dir sparen, gieße auf die Partikel heißes Wasser und lass sie quellen, das sollte passen, zur Gärung fehlt Dir die Zeit und die Gewürze ziehen auch ohne Kochen ein. 
Lediglich die Hakenmaiskörner würde ich so kochen und mit den gewünschten Zutaten würzen, die Kochmenge ist kleiner, sparst also Zeit und Geld.
Neben den üblichen Verdächtigen bei den Gewürzen gibt es ein kleines Hausmittelchen, was fast jeder in der Küche hat, Maggiwürze, da ist Liebstöckel drin und relativ viel Salz und wenns fischig sein soll, beim Chinamann umme Ecke jibt es Fischsauce, stinkt zwar aber ist fängig.

Tight Lines aus Berli:vik:n


----------



## Carper95 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Hmm
Erstmal möchte ich anmerken, dass das eine blinde Empfehlung ist und du auf jeden Fall sehen solltest wie die Situation am Wasser ist bevor du anfängst blind drauflos zu füttern. 
Ich würde dir aus dem Bauch heraus empfehlen noch 1kg von mais, weizen Hanf und Frolic zu kaufen. Ich habe zwar noch nie mit Frolic gefischt habe aber gehört, dass diese wie Pellets sind und sich schnell auflösen was ja gewünscht ist. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe hast du die 4 ja im selben Laden gekauft, damm sollte das ja zeitlich passen.
Zusammen hättest du dann 11,5 kg Futter
Wenn die Partikel zubereitet sind wird das auch nochmal mehr und sollte dann passen.
Zudem hast du viel Futter, dass von anderen Fischen gefressen werden kann, falss die Karpfen mal nicht wollen wodurch nicht gefressenes Futter auch weg kommt.
Ich würde (werde da ich am We selbst angeln gehe) eine Rute noch in etwas flacherem Wasser ablegen und eine zweite Rute am Fuß einer Kante ablegen an der es vom flachen in tiefes Wasser über geht. Gerade im Herbst habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Karpfen entlang der unteren Kante der flachen Bereiche ziehen:m
Zu Anfang würde ich die beiden Ruten nicht zu nahe zusammen legen um herauszufinden wo im see die fische stehen. Die Tiefe wirst du ja so oder so mitbekommen über deine Ruten oder die von deinen Kollegen 

Falls jemand etwas von dem was ich erzähle für blödsinn hält einfach schreiben sind ja nur meine Erfahrungen kann nicht schaden mehr Meinungen zu hören


P.S.: Gerade Revilos Post gesehen
Maggi halte ich auch für interessant vor allem ist da glutamat drin von dem man nach sagt es hat den Effekt, dass wir zB die chipstüte in einem Lauf leer essen und immer wieder eine neue aufmachen. Wäre interessant zu sehen, ob das bei Karpfen auch den Effekt hat, dass sie fressen bis der Futterplatz leer ist
Habe mir sowieso vorgenommen, dass nächste saison mal zu testen
Die fischsauce gibts auch im Supermarkt in der Asia Abteilung falls du keinen asia Laden hast um die Ecke. Besteht meistens aus Fermentiertem Fisch und Salz. Habe damit im Sommer gearbeitet um meine Boilies attraktiver zu machen. Drüberkippen einziehen lassen fertig. Und für 2-3 euro deutlich günstiger und bestimmt genauso fängig wie liquid ausm angelladen


----------



## Revilo62 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Frische Frolic sind relativ weich und lösen sich extremst auf.
Einfach in die Backröhre und bei ca. 100° mit umluft trocknen, wie lange, immer wieder mal einen rausnehmen und drücken, Du merkst es dann,welcheSorte FROLIC hast Du denn?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Habe die runden Kringel, glaube Rind. Habe mit denen auch schon direkt am Haken Karpfen gefangen. Arbeiten echt gut unter Wasser und werden auch von Brassen und Plötzen nicht verschmäht.

Mit Maggi habe ich öfters mal einen Teig gemacht und oberflächennahe Karpfen im Sommer damit gefangen - sehr fängig. Mindestens so gut wie selbstgemachter Scopex Teig.

Das ich den Mais nicht aufkochen muss finde ich gut, momentan beschäftigt mich das zubereiten am Meisten da ich eig überhaupt keine Zeit mehr für so einen Spass habe - Frolic Backen wäre auch zuviel des Guten und ich würde ungerne den Backofen anschmeissen für nen Kg Fischfutter. Als wäre der Strom nicht schon teuer genug :vik:

Na dann besorge ich mir eventuell morgen früh noch etwas Futter. Hoffe das reicht dann zeitlich noch. Kann ich nicht alles in nen Eimer schmeissen und dann mit Kochwasser aufkippen?


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

ps: Habt ihr Lust mich über die Tage zu begleiten? Dann würde ich natürlich immer mal wieder Bericht halten und eventuell Fotos posten.


----------



## fishhunter2000 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*



Carper95 schrieb:


> Die fischsauce gibts auch im Supermarkt in der Asia Abteilung falls du keinen asia Laden hast um die Ecke. Besteht meistens aus Fermentiertem Fisch und Salz. Habe damit im Sommer gearbeitet um meine Boilies attraktiver zu machen. Drüberkippen einziehen lassen fertig. Und für 2-3 euro deutlich günstiger und bestimmt genauso fängig wie liquid ausm angelladen



Kannst auch Fisch & Geflügenkarkassen einkochen über stunden.
Den Sud nimmst du für die Mehle zum anmischen. Das stinkt wie Sau.
Zum dippen kann man den Sud auch noch karamellisieren und auf die gewünschte Konsistenz bringen.
Oder mit viel flüssiger Margarine mischen und aushärten kann. Lösen sich dann prima auf (bei den Temperaturen die wir gerade noch haben) 

Maggi ist gut aber für Glutamat würde ich gekörnte Brühe nehmen .
Fondor geht ebenfalls (als Pulver erhältlich)

@ Treatstarter
Du nimmst echt safran ? |supergri
Aber keinen echten oder ? Der ist schweineteuer .meine 1gr um die 12 €und um da was von zu merken musst du bei deiner Futtermenge sehr viel nehmen.
Wenn es ums färben geht nimm Lebensmittelfarbe. Die bekommst du in jedem Supermarkt in der Backabteilung.

Bin heute auch kurz ansitzen gewesen von 4-12 aber leider nur Schneider.
Außer einem Ast nichts gefangen,


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Moin,
natürlich keinen echten Safran, da wöre ich ja schön blöd. Bei Rewe hatten sie keine Lebensmittelfarbe leider.

Auf soviel Rumkochen hätte ich garkeine Lust. Aufkochen ist wirklich Maximum.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Thema Mais als Köder.

Jetzt gibt es noch in jedem Supermarkt die frischen Grill-Maiskolben an der Gemüsetheke. Die haben genau die richtige Korngröße, Konsistenz und as perfekte natürliche Maisaroma. Die schlagen Dosenmais und gekochten Hartmais um Längen!


----------



## Carper95 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> ps: Habt ihr Lust mich über die Tage zu begleiten? Dann würde ich natürlich immer mal wieder Bericht halten und eventuell Fotos posten.



Ich fänds gut:m


----------



## pike-81 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Moinsen!
Das würde mir auch gefallen. 
Inklusive Tacklevorstellung und Statusupdate. 
Ist ja schon jetzt ein toller Thread!
Viel Spaß und Erfolg!
Petri


----------



## Cormoraner (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Dann soll es so sein 

Soll ich lieber recht punktuell mit dem Hakenköder anfüttern oder rund herum noch mit paar Kellen um mich schmeißen ?


----------



## Cormoraner (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Lecker Lecker... sollte reichen nun. Jetzt muss das Ganze noch ordentlich durchziehen. #6

Hab nun doch nur Salz drauf getan und nen Liter Rote Beete Saft, in der Hoffnung das die Farbe noch etwas gedeckter wird.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Sieht ja wirklich schon mal lecker aus und jetzt mach mal
beides zusammen in einen Eimer, das tierische Eiweiß beschleunigt den Fermentierungsprozess, warum das so ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ist aber so.
Der Rote Beete Saft war aber pur ohne Würzung, gelle? So aus dem Reformhaus, oder ?

Hauptsache reicht das für die erste Nacht  |bigeyes

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Vanner (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Sieht gut aus. Du solltest die Partikel aber auch vollständig unter Wasser bringen, sonst wird das nichts mit dem Quellen.


----------



## Cormoraner (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Will die Frolic einzeln nachfüttern, da die sich sonst auflösen und vor Ort nur noch Matschepampe da ist. Klar. Reiner Saft ohne Würze.


----------



## Vanner (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Ich meinte auch nicht das Frolic, sondern deinen Maiskübel. Da sollte, zum Quellen, immer Wasser drüber stehen.


----------



## Cormoraner (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Und ich meinte Revilo und nicht dich 

Habe es nur so flach gelassen für nen Foto. Ingesamt kamen knapp 5 Liter kochendes Wasser und 1 Liter kochender Saft. Nen guter Schuss Salz durfte nicht fehlen.

Steht jetzt mind 3-4cm bedeckt im Wasser.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Oktober 2015)

Sieht ja schonmal gut aus, wenn es bei euch am Wasser so abgeht wie bei mir momentan fütterst du das aber an nem halben Tag. Hab gestern auch ordentlich abkippen müssen um die Fische am Platz zu halten. 

Bin gespannt, Berichterstattung wäre Super [emoji106]


----------



## Cormoraner (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Was kippt ihr denn da an einem We rein? 20-30 Kg und mehr? Hätte da aber nen ganz schlechtes GEWISSEN vorallem weil wir drei sind und dort viele Karpfen angler unterwegs sind. Der Fischer soll wohl Schonmal Probleme gehabt haben mit Verkeimung aufgrund zu viel Nährstoffeintrag. 

War einmal bei nem "Profi" dabei der erstmal ca 25 Kg angefüttert hat an einer Schilfflanke und stetig nach fütterte im Sommer. Umso schlimmer das man nix gefangen hatte, aber das bleibt doch alles liegen.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Was kippt ihr denn da an einem We rein? 20-30 Kg und mehr? Hätte da aber nen ganz schlechtes GEWISSEN vorallem weil wir drei sind und dort viele Karpfen angler unterwegs sind. Der Fischer soll wohl Schonmal Probleme gehabt haben mit Verkeimung aufgrund zu viel Nährstoffeintrag.
> 
> War einmal bei nem "Profi" dabei der erstmal ca 25 Kg angefüttert hat an einer Schilfflanke und stetig nach fütterte im Sommer. Umso schlimmer das man nix gefangen hatte, aber das bleibt doch alles liegen.


Die Futtermenge soll für 3 reichen, also für 6 Ruten ?
Da bin ich aber skeptisch. 
Füttern heißt nicht nur anfüttern, sondern an der Stelle halten.
Wenn Du nicht gerade die ! Stelle gefunden hast, die eh stark frequentiert wird, dann wirst Du Schwierigkeiten haben, diese auch am Platz zu halten.
Die Aussage vom Fischer wegen Verkeimung durch zuviel Nahrungseintrag kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, bei der Gewässergröße, dass hatte mit Sicherheit noch andere Gründe.
Für einen Wochentrip( 5 Tage 5 Nächte) an einen großen See ( 800 ha) hatte ich für 2 Ruten wie folgt geplant:
50 kg  Partikel (Nassmasse) 
20 kg  Boilies 10 mm 
30 kg  Pellets

gefischt wurde an einer Kante von 3 m auf 5 m ( Krautkante)
gefüttert wurde nur 1x täglich + Boilies am PVA an der Montage 
gefangen:  70 Fische zwischen 10 und 36 Pfd. und 
jeden Tag war der Platz leergefegt, die Bisse kamen über den Tag verteilt, die großen Fische kamen in der Nacht .
Zum Füttern im Sommer: 25 kg anfüttern halte ich für mehr als unangemessen, da die Wassertemperatur meist dazu führt, dass wenig Sauerstoff gebunden wird, gerade in stehenden Gewässern ein riesiges Problem, da wollen dann die Carps auch nicht mehr, hier ist manchmal weniger mehr.

Nun musst Du keine Angst haben, dass nun garnix geht, aber gerade jetzt hauen die sich den Bauch voll, es bleibt Dir nur gezieltes Füttern übrig, für Großfläche eindeutig zu wenig .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Was kippt ihr denn da an einem We rein? 20-30 Kg und mehr? Hätte da aber nen ganz schlechtes GEWISSEN vorallem weil wir drei sind und dort viele Karpfen angler unterwegs sind. Der Fischer soll wohl Schonmal Probleme gehabt haben mit Verkeimung aufgrund zu viel Nährstoffeintrag.
> 
> War einmal bei nem "Profi" dabei der erstmal ca 25 Kg angefüttert hat an einer Schilfflanke und stetig nach fütterte im Sommer. Umso schlimmer das man nix gefangen hatte, aber das bleibt doch alles liegen.



Mach dich da jetzt mal nicht verrückt.

Es gibt durchaus Gewässer, da kannst du gar nicht so viel füttern, wie gefressen wird. An so einer Fütterung haben ja nicht nur die Karpfen teil. Alles was irgendwie drankommt, frisst auch da mit und das schafft enorme Mengen weg!

Wir haben an unserem See einen ausgezeichneten Karpfenbestand mit einem sehr respektablen Durchschnittsgewicht. Dazu kommen sehr reichlich Großbrassen, dicke Schleien und auch die Waller erschließen sich zunehmend Boilie und Pellets als Nahrung.

Trotzdem komme ich mit vergleichsweise geringen Futtermengen bei zwei Ruten über ein ganzes Wochenende. Ich bin, weil von guten Fängen überzeugt, nur noch mit Pellets am Werk und verbrauche für ein Wochenende 5 kg. Je zur Hälfte 20er, die auch als Köder herhalten und 8er zu Fütterung per Sbomb. Gefischt werden die Montagen dann noch mit einem PVA Sack.

Ich bilde mir ein, dass es deswegen gut ausreicht und funktioniert, weil ich nicht auf den Punkt füttere. Die Spots haben etwa die Größe eines halben Tennisfeldes, ggf. noch etwas mehr. Das animiert nach meiner Auffassung die Fische zum Suchen, hält eine gewisse Gier aufrecht und führt zu keiner Sättigung. In diesem Jahr hat mich meine These jedenfalls nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Oktober 2015)

Also ich bin normal jemand der überhaupt nicht füttert. Ich such eher die Fische und fang sie dann gezielt mit PVA und ner handvoll Futter. Aber momentan ziehen die umher und hauen sich die Bäuche voll. Bei mir am See hab ich mit wenig Brassen zu kämpfen, dafür aber mit ein paar Stören. Sobald der erste Stör an der Rute hängt kannst du davon ausgehen das die hälfte vom Futter(minimum) weg ist. Nicht anders verläuft es mit Brassen. Im Herbst gelten andere Gesetze, was auch mich dazu bringt viel zu füttern.

Also keine Panik, mein Futter bleibt definitv nicht liegen. Die hauen das locker weg. Aber es kann natürlich bei dir ganz anders sein, aber wetten würde ich darauf nicht und lieber auf mehr Futter bauen wird ja nicht schlecht.

Edit:
Damit meine ich jetzt nicht das du alles gleich füttern sollst. Nimm dir einfach was auf reserve mit und schau was kommt.
Klar braucht man dazu etwas erfahrung, mein See ist drei Hektar und wenn die Fische weg sind kann ich sie mit futter wieder beiholen, aber bei nem größeren Gewässer können die schon Meilenweit weg sein. Wenn du Pesch hast kommen sie dann nicht zurück.

Wie Andal halte ich das auch meine Spots sind ungefähr auch ein halbes Tennosfwld groß.


----------



## Cormoraner (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Morgen Leute,
nach langer Diskussion haben auch meine beiden Kumpels eingesehen das sie mehr Futter brauchen, so fahren wir heute auf dem Weg nochmal schnell zu Futterhaus ran und besorgen noch jeweils paar Kg Weizen und Mais. Mit ihrem 3Kg Mais und 2,5Kg Boilies werden sie nicht weit kommen, aber das sagte ich ihnen von Anfang an. Dann müssten wir alle ausreichend da haben - immerhin werden unsere Spots sich sicherlich auch überschneiden.

Die Abfahrt rückt näher, ich freue mich tierisch! Um 15:30 Uhr mache ich heute verfrüht Feierabend - nehme eine letzte Dusche, schnall das Boot aufs Dach und mache mich gemeinsam mit den Jungs auf den Weg.

Es wird ein lustiges WE, das weiss ich jetzt schon. Das Ansitzen über Tage in der Natur ist völlig Neuland für uns, wir sind quasi wieder "Angler Azubis" - irgendwann möchte man auch mal neue Dinge ausprobieren.

Meine Freunde werden im T4 Bus schlafen - ich werde in meiner umgebauten Knutschkugel hausen. Ein Renault Clio BJ 99 Mit Kofferraumausbau (Matratze vollflächig hinten).

Sollte uns der Regen nicht zu sehr zusetzen und die Temperaturen weiterhin um den 0 Punkt schwanken, sollten wir das Ganze auch irgendwie heil überstehen.

Fotos und mehr Story möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten - das wird lustig. Auch für euch =)

*

"Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun - 3 Azubis auf Abwegen!"
*Bald gehts los... :m


----------



## Cormoraner (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Kaum Zeit und keine Ahnung. Aber ne Menge Motiviation.

Kochlöffel wurde mal ebend umgebaut zur Wurfkelle. Um die Spots zu markieren habe ich noch schnell Reste eines Netzschwimmer genommen, das sollte ausreichen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Das Ansitzen über Tage in der Natur ist völlig Neuland für uns, wir sind quasi wieder "Angler Azubis" -



dann petri, vor allem viel spaß und achtung - suchtgefahr! #h
freu´ mich schon auf deine berichte!


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Ich vermute mal, dass eure nächsten Anschaffungen in die Richtung Brolly, oder Bivy gehen werden. Noch näher am Geschehen, nur purer das Erlebnis - einfach genial! |wavey:


----------



## Cormoraner (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Ich sitze gerne abends mit Köfi an, so isses nicht und ich war auch schon öfter 3-4 Tage Karpfenangeln. Aber das war im Puff oder in einem privaten Gewässer in einer Behausung mit Strom und Dusche. Das ist was ganz anderes.

Da ich mich nächstes Jahr sowieso mehr dem Wallerangeln widmen werde, stehen solche Outdoor Sachen sowieso an. Zelt bzw Shelter, Liege und allerlei Spielerei kommen defintiv noch auf mich zu - dabei platzt der Keller jetzt schon aus allen Nähten. #c


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Wünsch euch viel Spass, zieht was raus. Bin gespannt auf Bilder und Berichte


----------



## Cormoraner (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Da ich hier nicht so gutes Netz habe, muss ich leider auf grossen Bericht verzichten. Jedenfalls ging bis jetzt nichts. Die Sonne kommt gerade raus so habe ich eine Rute noch ins Flache gebracht, die andere ist hinter einer Schilfinsel auf einer leichten Senke auf um 2.20m. 

Ansonsten war die Nacht extrem kalt und frostig. Habe den Gaskocher angehabt zum aufheizen vom Innenraum. Natürlich mit ausreichen Belüftung

Setup:
2x Prologic COM in 12ft und 2.5lbs
2x Okuma Longbow 60 mit 35 er Tritanium
Vorfach um 15cm mit Safety Clip Montage von Stonfo und um 60g Fox Blei. Auf beiden Ruten 2x20mm Schneemann. Auf einer scharf deftig Gedippte Erdbeere in Neon grün, auf der anderen nen Orangen Fisch Boilie mit Banana Poppi.
ANACONDA Extension Pod mit Llabra Funkbissanzeiger.

Der See ist eine ziemlich Badewanne, hat aber ca mittig einen durchlaufenden Graben der auf max 2.5-3m abfällt. Ansonsten viele ausgedehnte Schilfkanten und Inseln die teilweise nur 30 cm bis aber 2m abfallen je nach Uferseite.

Ich überlege Eventuell mal einen Spot mit Tigernusskette zu bestücken als Alternative, hoffe da geht noch was auf den gesamt 6 Ruten...


----------



## Revilo62 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Bleibt nur zu hoffen für Euch, dass der Kälteeinbruch mit dem Nord-Ost-Wind den Fischen nicht das Maul verschlossen hat.
Achtet mal auf Fischaktivitäten und ist der Graben für Euch erreichbar, könnte interessant sein.
Die Tigernüsse sind aber nicht instant, wenn die Fische die nicht kennen, zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Cormoraner (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Hey Revilo 
Fischaktivität gegen null An der Oberfläche. Die eine Rute hinterm Schilf liegt im Graben. Die Nacht lag eine Rute mittig im See im Graben, nix. Hab das Schlauchboot ja bei, insofern gibt es keine Grenze


----------



## Cormoraner (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*






Hinter dem Schilf vorne zu und rechts in der flachen Bucht in der Sonne liegen meine Montagen nun


----------



## Cormoraner (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*


----------



## Revilo62 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Hi, warum fischst Du denn solch große Haken, das geht entschieden kleiner und auch feiner ( Hakengröße 4,5,6)
Ich würde auch nur noch einen Boilie aufziehen oder jeweils einen halben Sinker und einen halben Poppie 
und düs grüne zeugs ist pure chemie #d
kepp simple

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Cormoraner (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Hey
Das sind 4-6er Haken, is doch nur Das Maisbällchen das so dick aufträgt 

Haben mal eine Rute auf Maiskette ausgelegt und prompt nen Brassen gelandet ... wie verhext, bis jetzt nix


----------



## Cormoraner (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Total verschneidert und die Nacht war bitterkalt mit -3 Grad hier auf dem Feld.Langsam fehlt die Lust und wir werde  bald gehen.


----------



## Revilo62 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Ist leider bitterkalt geworden, -3° ist ne Ansage und dann dieser penetrante NNO-Wind, schade dass es so in die Hose gegangen ist, aber wie heißt es so schön:
nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, aber jeder Tag ist Angeltag

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## fishhunter2000 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

mal mit anderen Ködern versucht ?
Meine letzten bisse hatte ich immer auf Tauwurm gehabt.
Wäre ein Versuch wert


----------



## Cormoraner (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Hey habe heute morgen Würmer gesucht und nen kleines bündel angeboten. Auf einen Biss warte ich noch.

Die andere Rute habe ich mit einem Stück Mais bestückt und prompt nen 35er Barsch damit gefangen ???


----------



## Carper95 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Abwarten kommt bestimmt bei ostwind ists halt zäh:/
Habs auch ans wasser geschafft und sogar noch beide ruten rausbekommen bevors dunkel wurde 
Der wind ist schon echt kalt mal gucken obs die karpfen stört oder nicht^^
Mit 14,7 grad ist das wasser auch noch verhältnismäßig warm

Und petri zum mais- barsch


----------



## kalfater (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

*Karpfenangeln im Oktober ist "ganz einfach".* Ihr geht zielgerichtet auf Aal. Zieht auf einen sauscharfen Gamakatsu-Aalhaken einen Tauwurm + 3 Maden, positioniert den Köder in etwa 2m Tiefe (Posenmontage), füttert ca. 20 kleine Aalmagnettönnchen um den Köderplatz, dann wartet ihr bis zur Dämmerung. So ca. 18.10 Uhr pfeift dann der Bissanzeiger im Dauerton, und die Pose flitzt in Richtung Seemitte. |uhoh:

Ein schöner 70er Spiegelkarpfen liegt dann nach erfolgreichem Anschlag und Drill vor der Nase. 

Ich versuche gerade, ein Bild hochzuladen. Ja, hat funktioniert! Juhu, mein erstes Foto im AB!


----------



## Aalangler66 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Oktober - Ansitz geplant*

Ich war gestern nochmal draussen (21-2Uhr) .... Ergebnis: NULL #q! Nicht mal den Hauch eines Bisses, werde meine Karpfenruten bis April/Mai einmotten. 
Jetzt werden die Hechte und Barsche gejagt :vik:


----------

